# Litter Uniformity



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What is the most uniform litter you've ever seen/handled/dealt with?

There is a litter I've been exposed to quite a bit that is almost 11 months old right now. The litter uniformity is crazy. All but 1 of the litter (I think there were 8?) is in a SchH home. I've seen 6 of the 8 fairly extensively...either because they are with club members or because they will come in for training.

The males. Are all oversized...85 pounds already! Not something that was bred to/for (grandma on the father's side is actually VERY teeny and dad is within standard as is mom), but things happen. Not only do they all almost weigh the same...they all look almost the same. Females are smaller -- they will be within standard I think. They look the same too, however.

All very similar drives. Bite the same. They all have this really deep, defensive bark. They all track the same....right down to this really weird snorting noise they do when scarfing up the treats on the track  

Sure, there are differences and they have their quirks. But overall I'm sort of amazed at how SIMILAR they are...it's kind of freaky. Maybe this is just a new and exciting thing for me because I've never had the opportunity to be exposed to a large litter over an extended period of time, but it's fascinating.

I'd just like to hear others' stories about this subject. It's definitely a good thing when the dogs are good dogs  I guess if they were all a bunch of crazy neurotic fear biters it wouldn't be so great.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Do you happen to know the pedigree of this litter?

I have heard show line breeders talk about uniformity as a good thing. Apparently, when the puppies look and behave like copies of each other, that is desireable. I guess I would prefer to see consistency in a litter, over one in which the pups were all over the map in terms of size, temperament, and ability.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep:
Jari Turk Von Der Olgameister - German Shepherd Dog

Don't get me wrong, they are all their own dogs. I doubt this is something that someone seeing them all playing in a yard would notice. But when you're seeing most of them week in and week out all these silly little things become so evident.

And I think they all have enough ablity that they could all go into any type of working home. Or even pet home. They are all very levelheaded and not extreme so they woudl have been just being jogging buddies. If they happened to have done other things with their lives it also probably wouldn't be so obvious since they would be doing different things.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I made a little collage of Singe's litter. Well, he and his two sisters that I keep up with online regularly.
From talking with them, all of the litter has the same super brains and are go go go, but with an off switch.
Talking with Chuck, the entire litter has progressed the same. I know that people in my kennel club are amazed looking at litter pictures. I guess this much similarity is pretty rare, even cosmetically.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Ezra is a son of Fanta v.d. Olgameister. Ezra is quite large and heavy boned, and the male pups from Fanta's last litter were quite large too from what I have been told. So maybe it is something coming down from Escobar.

Apparently E litter was quite uniform too. All the males were very similar, and the females were so close that my breeder was having a hard time deciding which she was going to hold back

Ezra's pedigree is in my sig if you are curious...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It could be. I know Esco was a big boy. But I would think with other smaller dogs in there that he wouldn't effect things THAT much? Anita was pretty small. Tara is on the larger side for a female, but not huge.

But I wonder if Esco just doesn't have some crazy genes that come through? I've seen a lot of his babies and grandbabies from a lot of different mamas and there are some other interesting traits and behaviors that seems to trickle on down.

ETA: out of curiosity, how did you end up with a Fanta baby being in LA?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Yep:
> Jari Turk Von Der Olgameister - German Shepherd Dog


Interesting, I am not familiar with these dogs, but there are some very beautiful specimens there. Perhaps someone with more knowledge can comment on the pedigree?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> It could be. I know Esco was a big boy. But I would think with other smaller dogs in there that he wouldn't effect things THAT much? Anita was pretty small. Tara is on the larger side for a female, but not huge.
> 
> But I wonder if Esco just doesn't have some crazy genes that come through? I've seen a lot of his babies and grandbabies from a lot of different mamas and there are some other interesting traits and behaviors that seems to trickle on down.
> 
> ETA: out of curiosity, how did you end up with a Fanta baby being in LA?


Delta Airlines...

No seriously, my Club director pointed me to the litter. She thought it would be a good solid litter. I also asked a few on here about the options open to me, and they also indicated Laurie was breeding what I was looking for. So I called her, and we talked ALOT... A LOT... I really liked her as a breeder and decided we would go with her.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Am I thinking of someone else, but weren't you getting a puppy from someone else?

I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Am I thinking of someone else, but weren't you getting a puppy from someone else?
> 
> I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


Originally, yes... That fell through


----------

